# Help with HANSA shower pressure balance trim



## sevoguy (Mar 24, 2010)

Customer is asking to have the anti scold temperatrue stop adjusted for more hot water in the shower. The trim is a HANSA 5231 9103 0017. I can't figure out how to remove the handle piece to access the hot limit stop. There are no screws on the handle piece, only on the wall plate, which when loosened stays in place as the handle is still on tight. I've tried pulling on it but it seems fixed into place. I worry that I will damage it if I pull too hard. The manufactureres specs are at this link, PAGE 11 is the diagram for installation, but I still can't figure out how to remove the handle. Any ideas would be appreciated:

http://www.hansaamerica.net/doc/tec...20068-0707 (PBVs & Mix-Prado-Stela trims).pdf


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Go to the 2nd page on your spec sheet you linked. The answer to your question is on the 6th line down from the top.


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

What a joke:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Optimus Primer (May 20, 2009)

Lucky for you I just trimmed 2 t & s hansa valves out about 3 weeks ago. Only difference is I know how to take them off and on. Real easy if you really think about it.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

I believe you need a crow bar and a small hammer, if you get enough leverage that handle should pop right off


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

they won't show this in the diagram because it is a trade secret


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

plumbpro said:


> they won't show this in the diagram because it is a trade secret


 it's not a trade secret if you go and tell everyone about it, now is it?:laughing:


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

ah, just thought i'd throw him a bone:no:


----------



## KCplumber (Dec 31, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Go to the 2nd page on your spec sheet you linked. The answer to your question is on the 6th line down from the top.


That my friend is a great answer :laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Sounds like a defective valve, return it for a new one, yep that's what I would do.


----------

